# May 2017 Visitor subclass 600.....Please join this thread



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi All

I submitted my visa application online on 8th May, 2017. Please share your timeline if anyone has submitted his application and still waiting for the results. Thank you


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

Submitted on May 4th, got rejected on May 24th.


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ouch sorry, Please what was the reasons for your rejection and can you share it with us?
Thank you


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

It will be the normal not considered a GTE stuff - with the cut and paste.


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

Today mark exactly 18 days since I submitted my visa online but still the status of my application has not change, my status still says 'RECIEVED'. and no updates till now, I am still wondering whether the immigration officer have not look into my application yet. Could that be true? 

Can someone tell me how the online visa processs goes on...?

Cheers!!!


----------



## Jo5887 (May 7, 2017)

I lodged mine on May 16 and was granted on May 19.


----------



## Gabriel.supreme (Apr 11, 2017)

mbagh15 said:


> Ouch sorry, Please what was the reasons for your rejection and can you share it with us?
> Thank you


Well, the usual. They claim I didn't provide enough evidence to prove that I really want to travel to Australia on a temporary basis. However, while the first time around I did understand why they considered I didn't provide enough evidence, the last time I submitted everything I could to sustain my claim. From proof of owning my own company to a personal bank statement with over $100,000 in it and yet, they still didn't seem ok with it.

I also submitted a letter explaining why I wanted to go along with proof of company ownership in my name. However, I think they didn't even look over it as the letter I got back only refers to three documents out of the six I submitted. Bad luck, now I'm not even trying anymore. Didn't want to go to Australia all that much in the first place. The wildlife is way too dangerous for my taste. They can keep their giant spiders!


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

Gabriel.supreme said:


> Well, the usual. They claim I didn't provide enough evidence to prove that I really want to travel to Australia on a temporary basis. However, while the first time around I did understand why they considered I didn't provide enough evidence, the last time I submitted everything I could to sustain my claim. From proof of owning my own company to a personal bank statement with over $100,000 in it and yet, they still didn't seem ok with it.
> 
> I also submitted a letter explaining why I wanted to go along with proof of company ownership in my name. However, I think they didn't even look over it as the letter I got back only refers to three documents out of the six I submitted. Bad luck, now I'm not even trying anymore. Didn't want to go to Australia all that much in the first place. The wildlife is way too dangerous for my taste. They can keep their giant spiders!


So sad but dont loose hope, with all these evidence the visa was not granted. smh


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow Congrat! so fast like that. Did you submitted it online and what kind of documents you submitted during your visa application process?


----------



## Jo5887 (May 7, 2017)

mbagh15 said:


> Wow Congrat! so fast like that. Did you submitted it online and what kind of documents you submitted during your visa application process?[/QUOTE
> 
> Mine: payslip, certificate of employment, request of absence letter from my supervisor, tax certificate, bank statement and me and my fiancee's photo together. I wrote a letter with my intention/purpose of visit
> 
> ...


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Refused !- it can be a lottery.

Attachment Included With This Submission 

Annexure A – Letter from applicant’s Employer Cherkasy State Technological University 

* 7 years continuous employment and approved holidays - position held for her return

Annexure B – Residential Certificate of Title – Apt xx, 2 Lxxxx Street, Cherkasy 

* Co ownership of 2 bedroom apartment in city centre.

Annexure C – Balance Letter from Joint-Stock Commercial Industrial and Investment Bank 

* +$22,000 USD in funds

Annexure D – Statement of Mr Francis Xavier Kurrupuwu MLA, Member for Arafura 

* Support of said visit.

Annexure E – Statement of Mr Gerry Wood MLA, Member for Nelson 

* Support of said visit.

Annexure F – Statutory Declaration of Mr B Wyndham, Chief Flying Instructor TEFC 

* Character reference of relationship and reason for visit.

Annexure G – Statutory Declaration of Mr G S Pratt, Director of Island Air Charter 

* Character reference of relationship and reason for visit.

Annexure H – Statutory Declaration of Ms Gaynor Mary Cook 

* Mothers support of visit

Annexure I – Statutory Declaration of Dr S H Robertson

* Doctor statement saying length of visit will have no detrimental impact but will have positive impact on the children.


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

OK. Have a nice trip


----------



## KelM (Apr 9, 2017)

Applied today may 29th


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

KelM said:


> Applied today may 29th


Did you apply online or on paper?


----------



## KelM (Apr 9, 2017)

mbagh15 said:


> Did you apply online or on paper?


I applied online


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

Does anyone have applied for Paper based visitor visa 600 , i have applied since 2 weeks its showing Received status .


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

I am in the same boat with you, I submitted my application on the 8th May and it shows status "recieved"


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

mbagh15 said:


> I am in the same boat with you, I submitted my application on the 8th May and it shows status "recieved"


Did they ask you any additional documents/health assessment. Well it will be a month for you soon , they say it is 30 days processing time hopefully you get it soon


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 23, 2013)

PrachiM said:


> Does anyone have applied for Paper based visitor visa 600 , i have applied since 2 weeks its showing Received status .


In India, visitor visa processing is taking approx. 39 working days. We applied on April 19th and received medical request on May 30th. Hoping to get visa next week.


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> In India, visitor visa processing is taking approx. 39 working days. We applied on April 19th and received medical request on May 30th. Hoping to get visa next week.


Thanks for your information . But i have applied from Australian Embassy in Berlin . Sorry did not mention that in previous message.


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

To correct my previous post , sorry. I live in Amsterdam currently and applied Australian visitor visa from Australian Embassy in Berlin. If anyone has applied paper based application from Berlin please let me know how much time it takes for process. Thanks


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Visa approved today*

Hi All

My visitor visa subclass 600 has been approved today, I submitted my application on the 8th May 2017 and got approved today 02nd June, 2017. This forum has been helpful to me during my visa application process. Thank you all for your prayers.

Cheers


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

mbagh15 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My visitor visa subclass 600 has been approved today, I submitted my application on the 8th May 2017 and got approved today 02nd June, 2017. This forum has been helpful to me during my visa application process. Thank you all for your prayers.
> 
> Cheers


hey from which embassy you applied and did they ask any medical assessment


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

PrachiM said:


> hey from which embassy you applied and did they ask any medical assessment


No medical required, I applied it online and got approved.


----------



## mbagh15 (Apr 14, 2017)

But I think my assessment was done in Berlin. I live in SWITZERLAND


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

i applied paper based  
lets see how long i have to wait. Congrats to you btw


----------



## TeenaT (Jun 5, 2017)

Applied on 16th May.. Still under Progress..Paper based application at AHC Delhi.
Anyone with same timelines? No Medicals asked so far..


----------



## KelM (Apr 9, 2017)

Applied on May 29th and biometrics were requested straight away. Biometrics provided on the 2nd June and now the online status is assessment in progress.


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

KelM said:


> Applied on May 29th and biometrics were requested straight away. Biometrics provided on the 2nd June and now the online status is assessment in progress.


You too applied paper based? And from which country


----------



## KelM (Apr 9, 2017)

No mine was online and South Africa


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

TeenaT said:


> Applied on 16th May.. Still under Progress..Paper based application at AHC Delhi.
> Anyone with same timelines? No Medicals asked so far..


Did you hear anything from them yet?


----------



## TeenaT (Jun 5, 2017)

PrachiM said:


> Did you hear anything from them yet?


No not yet..how about you? is it same timelines?


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

TeenaT said:


> No not yet..how about you? is it same timelines?


I had applied on 22nd May from Berlin  But for you i have some info , one of my friend who got his wife's Visitor Visa from India in 40 days. So i guess you have 2 weeks time more and i have loooooong way to go still


----------



## TeenaT (Jun 5, 2017)

PrachiM said:


> I had applied on 22nd May from Berlin  But for you i have some info , one of my friend who got his wife's Visitor Visa from India in 40 days. So i guess you have 2 weeks time more and i have loooooong way to go still


Today I got request for medicals..practically after 24 days..


----------



## FatBigAmmy (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi.
I applied on June 5th and got it today. 1yr multiple entry


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

FatBigAmmy said:


> Hi.
> I applied on June 5th and got it today. 1yr multiple entry


must be online


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

TeenaT said:


> Today I got request for medicals..practically after 24 days..


what medical documents they asked and did you get the mail for that or you have seen in ImmiAccount


----------



## FatBigAmmy (Jun 9, 2017)

yes, online.


----------



## Birgit (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi, can I ask, the Invitation letter, did you have to include financials from invitee as well?


----------



## FatBigAmmy (Jun 9, 2017)

*@Birgit*

You don't have to include that in invitation letter, but you have to provide that separately. It's important.


----------



## JoTheaBry (Jun 11, 2017)

*i Hope some can help us*

Hello Every one I hope you can help my family

I am trying to surprise my wife bye bring out her mum for 3 months as we can not get back to the Philippines this year as we had plan due to our work

My wife is missing her mum a lot and we have a 3 year old girl that had only seen her grand mother once in real life

my question is what is the best way to do the visa for my mother in law
just a 3 month tourist or family as I have to do it with out my wife knowing

and should we put visa in Philippines or Australia

thank you for all the in put in the madder


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

Did anyone get the visa lately for May paper based application


----------



## abrpet (Jun 18, 2017)

*Applied on 19th May*

Hi Everyone,

I have filed (paper application) for visiting visa on 19th May for my wife through VFS Global, Cochin - India. We received confirmation email from AHC Delhi on 22nd May. Did the medicals on 22 May.

Now its four weeks and no response so far, fingers crossed.


----------



## KelM (Apr 9, 2017)

I applied may 29th. Nothing yet except for biometrics request


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

abrpet said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have filed (paper application) for visiting visa on 19th May for my wife through VFS Global, Cochin - India. We received confirmation email from AHC Delhi on 22nd May. Did the medicals on 22 May.
> 
> Now its four weeks and no response so far, fingers crossed.


Did they ask medicals ? Because mine was also the same date (from Berlin though) but i did not receive any medical request


----------



## TeenaT (Jun 5, 2017)

PrachiM said:


> what medical documents they asked and did you get the mail for that or you have seen in ImmiAccount


Received an email because mine is a paper application


----------



## beyoncesweave (Jun 19, 2017)

Any news on your visa yet? I applied on the 18th of May online in South Africa with biometrics done on the 23rd but still no word


----------



## abrpet (Jun 18, 2017)

PrachiM said:


> Did they ask medicals ? Because mine was also the same date (from Berlin though) but i did not receive any medical request


We did the medicals even before filing the visa. There's an option to generate HAP ID and do the medicals our selfs and refer it in the visa application. We did it early to avoid any delay due to this, even then still no response. I applied visiting visa for 1 year, so definitely medicals are required is what I heard from others.


----------



## PrachiM (May 31, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have received visa today 1 year multiple entries 

Thank you all for bearing with all my silly questions . And good luck to you for visa.

Cheers!!!


----------



## abrpet (Jun 18, 2017)

PrachiM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received visa today 1 year multiple entries
> 
> ...


Congrats PrachiM


----------



## Peterg (Mar 18, 2017)

abrpet said:


> We did the medicals even before filing the visa. There's an option to generate HAP ID and do the medicals our selfs and refer it in the visa application. We did it early to avoid any delay due to this, even then still no response. I applied visiting visa for 1 year, so definitely medicals are required is what I heard from others.


Hi,

Could you advise me where to look on Immi to generate HAP ID, this would be very helpful to me.

Thank you


----------



## abrpet (Jun 18, 2017)

Peterg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you advise me where to look on Immi to generate HAP ID, this would be very helpful to me.
> 
> Thank you


In Immi account you navigate to My Applications (on top) -> New Application -> Health -> My Health Declaration

From there specify the visa category and fill in the form. Towards the end, you will be shown the HAP ID.


----------



## Peterg (Mar 18, 2017)

abrpet said:


> In Immi account you navigate to My Applications (on top) -> New Application -> Health -> My Health Declaration
> 
> From there specify the visa category and fill in the form. Towards the end, you will be shown the HAP ID.


Hi abrpt,

Thanks for the reply and I have just had a look. Unfortunately we already have lodged the visa application and there is a warning that we must wait to be issued with the HAP ID.

Unless someone has had experience with lodging a medical this way I think wise to wait.

The only problem is we have applied for a tourist visa to Australia so a medical in Australia would be very expensive compared to Cambodia, and I was hoping to use the medical already in place for the Tourist Visa to lodge for the PMV.

Thanks again


----------



## abrpet (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank God, finally the much awaited mail showed up in inbox after 37 days of lodgement. Thanks to all of you who kept posting the updates on their visas.


----------



## theimer (Jun 21, 2017)

abrpet said:


> Thank God, finally the much awaited mail showed up in inbox after 37 days of lodgement. Thanks to all of you who kept posting the updates on their visas.


Hi

I am from Tvm and going to apply for Visitor visa (subclass 600) Business Visitor Stream. Congrats on getting the visa.

If possible, let's connect.


----------



## jungla (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey guys, 
I would like to apply for a visitor 600 (6 or 12 months) aswell. I´m worried to get rejected as well...
In case of rejection: can I still apply for the eta visitor visa (3 months multiple entries)?
Or do I not have a chance to get any other visa after one visa was rejected? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Peterg (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Jungla,

In my case, we managed to get a Tourist 600 for a mother and only child from a high risk country. There certainly wasn't a compelling reason to return home, no child left home, no property, just an honest family life. We applied for a 12 month multi entry and it was approved with a 12 month maximum stay.

There were challenges proving fathers signature and custody papers not being sole custody because Cambodia does not have sole custody as a legal term.

And amongst that I had Immigration agents quoting me an absolutes fortune, and saying it can't be done. So I did it alone and in the end DIBP were very nice with advice and I had the impression that they believed we put in an honest and factual application.

That is my experience, but it is time consuming, and in the end very satisfying knowing that we gave it a big go, and so far so good. But there are still challenges ahead education the son on a tourist visa.

Good luck and have a go.


----------



## jungla (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi Peterg,

thanks for your message.Thats great you got the visa! Your story motivates me to give it a go.As you said I should invest some time to do an factual application but might be worth it  
Thanks!


----------



## theimer (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi, is that mandatory that we need to submit a 6 months statement ?


----------

